
Inline Encryption for Filesystems - chmaynard
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/797309/8c3b731df8196c43/
======
_o-O-o_
I'm a Linux n00b. Can anyone tell me if LUKS is inline encryption? I use LUKS
myself. Funnily this article never mentions it

